# WC 2011



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE WC 2011 IN CHRISTCHURCH NEW ZEALAND BECAUSE IT'S IN MY BACKYARD AND IT'S CLOSE TO ME SO IT'S CONVENIENT FOR ME EVEN THOUGH WE HAVEN'T HAD A SINGLE COMPETITION HERE BEFORE WE CAN STILL MAKE IT WORK I CAN'T DO IT BY MYSELF THOUGH AND THERE IS NO ONE HERE TO HELP ME SO PEOPLE WILL HAVE TO COME A WEEK EARLY TO HELP ME ORGANISE EVERYTHING ALSO WE DON'T HAVE A GOOD VENUE TO USE BUT THAT DOESN'T MATTER WE CAN DO IT OUTSIDE IN THE RAIN.


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2010)

yeh


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, sounds boss.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

YA I AGREE WITH DENE HAVE IT IN CHRISTCHURCH EVEN THOUGHT MOST CUBERS ARE IN AMERICA AND EUROPE WE SHOULD STILL HAVE IT IN CHRISTCHURCH I MEAN SERIOUSLY ITS REALLY EASY FOR YOU TO GO TO.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

this thread has already been made


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

There's no such thread.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> this thread has already been made



WHAT ARE YOU ON ABOUT THERE ISN'T ANOTHER THREAD ABOUT THIS IT IS COMPLETELY ORIGINAL.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

bluecloe45, your opinion doesn't matter - you suggest peeling stickers off.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> bluecloe45, your opinion doesn't matter - you suggest peeling stickers off.



peeling is good, 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21778


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

THAT THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS ONE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45, your opinion doesn't matter - you suggest peeling stickers off.
> ...


Again, your opinion is false.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> THAT THREAD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS ONE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT.



*Shakes head* *Walks away slowly*


----------



## Bryan (Jul 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE WC 2011 IN CHRISTCHURCH NEW ZEALAND



You were giving too much information. I fixed your post for you.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 2, 2010)

Doh really bluecloe45? Really? :fp

WC at Denes house even? KEEEEEEEEEEEN!!11


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

I FOUND A GOOD VENUE HERE BUT WE CAN ONLY HAVE IT FOR SATURDAY BECAUSE SUNDAY IS FOR SERVICES AND WE CAN ONLY EAT KOSHER FOOD AND THERE ISN'T MUCH OF THAT IN NEW ZEALAND BECAUSE NO ONE HERE IS JEWISH BUT WE CAN JUST GO HUNGRY ANYWAY.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Doh really bluecloe45? Really? :fp
> 
> WC at Denes house even? KEEEEEEEEEEEN!!11


What about Keen?


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

YAY CAN WE PUT THIS ON THE WCA RIGHT NOW WHO DO I ASK.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

I DONT KNOW MAN I THINK WE SHOULD HAVE IT IN MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA BECAUSE ITS NEAR MY BACKYARD AND ITS REALLY CLOSE TO WHERE I LIVE AND I HAVE A REALLY AWESOME VENUE BUT WE CAN ONLY HAVE IT EVERY 2ND WEEK THURSDAY AND WE HAVE TO PACK UP AT 2PM I KNOW A GUY


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2010)

I THINK DENES IDEA IS PRETTY GOOD BUT IF THAT DOESNT WORK IT SHOULD BE IN ADELAIDE AUSTRALIA. NO COMPS HERE YET, AND AFAIK NO-ONE FROM HERE HAS GONE TO A COMP BUT THATS FINE


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

Melbourne travel is very expensive


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

NO MELBOURNE IS VERY CHEAP TO TRAVEL ONLY $500 FOR ME FROM SO FAR AWAY.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

OK WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE IT IN CHRISTCHURCH I THINK IT MIGHT HAVE TO BE JUST ONE DAY FOR THE WORLD CHAMPS BECAUSE OF THE VENUE WE'LL JUST HAVE 3X3 AND SQUARE 1 AND THATS IT ALSO I DON'T SEE IT ON THE WCA WEBSITE YET WHATS THE BIG DELAY COME ON WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR PUTTING COMPETITIONS ONLINE SERIOUSLY WHY ARE THEY TAKING SO LONG THEY CAN HAVE THAT AWESOME GUY DENE BEARDSLEY AS A DELEGATE I HEARD HE LIVES IN CHRISTCHURCH.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

not for people in US, Canada. very expensive.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

ninja'd by FAZ


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

WHO CARES ABOUT THEM IT'S CONVENIENT FOR ME AND DENE.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

AND LIKE TWO OTHER PEOPLE THAT MAKES LIKE 5 OR SOMETHING.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

it will be you 5, and Tyson


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

WELL ANYWAY I CAN DELEGATE SO TYSON DOESN'T NEED TO BE THERE IF HE IS BUSY BECAUSE HE IS VERY BUSY ALWAYS ON TV AND STUFF.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2010)

THATS GOOD FOR ME

THANKS GUYS


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

NO PROBLEM I WILL CALL THE SYNAGOGUE TOMORROW AND BOOK US FOR THE END OF THE MONTH THAT SHOULD BE ENOUGH TIME FOR ALL THE 5 PEOPLE TO GET HERE.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

Your guys' dedication is pathetic - I'm from the states, and willing to travel.
If you guys would be more dedicated, we wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

now there's a dedicated speedcubiner


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 2, 2010)

I think Barcelona it's a good place.
Great food, great airport and some cool venues.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

GUYS I HEARD THAT MAYBE THE SYNAGOGUE WOULD SPONSOR US MAYBE A REASONABLE PRIZE MAYBE OF MAYBE 5 CENTS!


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

NO I THINK IT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2010 AND 2011 AND SO ON ARE ALL IN CHRISTCHURCH NEW ZEALAND BECAUSE IT'S EASY FOR DENE TO GET TO.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 2, 2010)

I WAS HOPING I COULD TRAVEL A BIT FURTHER FOR MY NEXT COMP AS ALL MY COMPS BEFORE HAVE BEEN VERY CLOSE TO WHERE I LIVE AND CRISTCHURCH IS ONLY 1HR AWAY FOR ME AND THE COUNTRYSIDE IN DORSET IS RUBBISH AND THE SEAGULLS ALWAYS NICK MY CHIPS AND POO ON MY SUNHAT


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

ME THINK CHRISTCHURCH IS GOOD IDEA. I MEAN, IF SOMEONE PUT A CHRISTCHURCH SIGN AT MY STREET WE CAN HOLD IT IN CHRISTCHURCH IN MY BACKYARD. THERE IS A TREES, AND NO BUSSES IN THE NIGHT, WHATCHA THINK? THEN IT CAN BE A 1 HOUR EVENT.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> NO I THINK IT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2010 AND 2011 AND SO ON ARE ALL IN CHRISTCHURCH NEW ZEALAND BECAUSE IT'S EASY FOR DENE TO GET TO.



there is no WC 2010


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

THERE IS NOW DIDN'T YOU HEAR IT'S IN CHRISTCHURCH!


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

YEA KEEP UP WE ALREADY ORGANISED IT I JUST NEED TO CONFIRM THE VENUE AND WE CAN GO AHEAD WITH IT BUT IT STILL ISN'T UP ON THE WCA SITE BOY THEY ARE SLOW.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> THERE IS NOW DIDN'T YOU HEAR IT'S IN CHRISTCHURCH!



im not comin


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

WE ALREADY FIGURED THAT MUCH OUT REMEMBER ONLY 5 PEOPLE ARE COMING.


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm one of the 5 'cos I live in Christchurch yeh?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> WE ALREADY FIGURED THAT MUCH OUT REMEMBER ONLY 5 PEOPLE ARE COMING.



I AM COMING TOO. BECAUSE I PUT CHRISTCHURCH SIGN IN MY BACKYARD, THEN I CAN BE IN CHRISTCHURCH WHILE BEING HOME. THAT IS SO MUCH THE CHEAPEST COMPETITION EVAR!


----------



## Escher (Jul 2, 2010)

I LOVE LAMP


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> I LOVE LAMP



I AM VEGETARIAN


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 2, 2010)

AND I CAN COME BECAUSE I AM BUILDING A RANDOMSHED FOR RANDOMTOAD AND I WILL LIVE IN IT AND PUT WHEELS ON IT AND DRIVE IT TO THE COMPETITION


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

rowan is now known as ROWAN.
Odder is now known as ODDER.
You are now known as TOAD.
aronpm is now known as ARONPM.
j`ey is now known as FERIKS.
<ROWAN> WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 2, 2010)

ARE THERE ENOUGH CARROTS FOR A COMPETITION?!?!?1$$!?!


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

I HEAR IT'S NEARLY ANNOUNCED


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

GOOD NEWS THANKS TO DENE IT'S BEEN ANNOUNCED 







http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

SWEET, CYA THERE!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

WHAR REGISTRATION I THINK WE CAN DO IT HERE ITS FREE TO ENTER


----------



## Toad (Jul 2, 2010)

FIRST


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2010)

I ALREADY REGISTERED

REGISTRATION FEE IS $1000 BECAUSE ONLY 5 PEOPLE AND VERY BIG COMP


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 2, 2010)

REGISTURD


----------



## aronpm (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> WHAR REGISTRATION I THINK WE CAN DO IT HERE ITS FREE TO ENTER



OH NO ITS FREE?

CRAP I THINK IVE BEEN SCAMMED


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 2, 2010)

IM IN BUT I MIGHT NOT COME BECAUSE I MIGHT GO TO THE COMP IN AUSTRIA SO I CAN SEE FERIKS HOUSE AND VISIT THE PRIMEMINISTER OBAMA AT THE UMERICAN COMP ON THE SAME DAY TOO.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

NO PROBLEM GUYS LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU AT MY PLACE IN JEWCHURCH AFTER THE COMPETITION.


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

DENE DON'T YOU THINK IT'S A BIT OF A HASSLE DRIVING ALL THE WAY TO THE SYNAGOGUE I THINK YOU SHOULD HAVE IT IN YOUR BACKYARD ITS WAY MORE CONVENIENT.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2010)

I WOULD BUT WE DON'T HAVE HOUSES IN JEWCHURCH WE JUST LIVE ON THE STREET BECAUSE WE DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY SO PEOPLE WILL GET IN THE WAY OF THE HORSES AND CARTS.


----------

